# sylvania netbook windows ce



## lesac (Dec 26, 2012)

i purchased a sylvania netbook with windows ce and when i charged it and turned it on it is stuck on loading os image. i have reset it several times and it still comes back to loading os image


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Definitely has nothing to do with Servers. Moving to an appropriate forum.


----------

